# Problema con tensiones al alimentar motor (con trafo 220v / 12v 10A)



## El_Pableras (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola!

Vereis; tengo un problema y no se el porque:

 Estoy alimentado un motor de limpiaparabrisas (de coche) con un transformador de 220v a 12v 10A (suficiente para moverlo) con su respectivo puente de diodos, lo uso para subirme y bajarme la persiana de la habitacion, lo he probado directamente desde el transformador, es decir, le he tirado unos cables cortitos y 'a mano' lo  he conectado y sube y baja a una velocidad decente. Hace tiempo que queria dejar esta incomodidad de hacerlo 'manualmente' y he cableado escondiendo el transformador e instalando un conmutador ON/OFF/ON (para cambiar polaridad, subir-bajar) pues bien, una vez hecho el cableado, el motor se mueve muy despacio y comprobando tensiones con el motor en marcha: del transformador salen 10v (una caida de 2v, razonable, creo yo) pero en el motor le llegan 2,4v! estoy asombrado, no puedo creer que el resto del voltaje caiga por el cableado (no habre usado mas de 4m.) asi que no creo que sea por la resistividad del cable, uso cable rojo-negro para cablear altavoces (como este: http://www.germes-online.com/direct/dbimage/50326948/Red_and_Black_Speaker_Cable.jpg )

Mis conclusiones son: cuanta menos distacia (cableado) hay entre la salida del transformador hasta el motor; funciona genial, por el contrario; se relentiza.
he intentado recortar todo el cable posible pero el efecto es el mismo, no se me ocurren otras razones por las que suceda esto (por eso recurro al foro) asi que si me podeis explicar un poco a que se podria deber esto, os lo agradeceria mucho.

muchisimas gracias.

p.d.:si algo no lo he explicado bien, no se entiende o quereis que profundice en algun detalle, no dudeis en pedirmelo. Quiero buscar una solucion a este problema, pero antes debo saber 'cual' es el problema ^^, asi que toda ayuda es buena!

esquema cableado:
http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujoqp5.jpg
foto motor:
http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image020os7.jpg


----------



## gca (Jul 11, 2008)

Por ahi no es el tema del largo del cable sino que sea muy finito para los 10 amperes y pase poca corriente.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 11, 2008)

Verifica que el puente de diodos que utilizas este correcto, puede que algun diodo se te haya abierto y solamente rectifiques media onda.

Procura que cuando hagas la inversion de giro del motor, esta no sea muy rapida, ya que si el motor invierte el giro antes de detenerse completamente provocara unos picos de consumo de corriente muy elevados que te pueden estropear el puente de diodos o el motor e incluso el transformador.

Yo pondria la fuente de alimentacion lo mas cerca posible del motor, y la conmutacion la realizaria con 2 reles, los cuales temporizaria para dar lugar al motor a detenerse.  De esta forma el conmutador de mando puedes utilizar cable de poca seccion.


----------

